# Having a good discharge



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

I did not want to put this in the Sex in Marriage forum cause its more of a guy thing.. I was wondering if anyone had any information on increasing your load or discharge during sex. Seems like things are starting to dry up and I have tried a few different pills and drink more water. Its just that when I orgasm very little comes out anymore. I am sure it goes with age. I can remember shooting a load across the room when younger. So wondering if there is anything one can take to bring back that good old feeling??


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Just Wondering said:


> I did not want to put this in the Sex in Marriage forum cause its more of a guy thing.. I was wondering if anyone had any information on increasing your load or discharge during sex. Seems like things are starting to dry up and I have tried a few different pills and drink more water. Its just that when I orgasm very little comes out anymore. I am sure it goes with age. I can remember shooting a load across the room when younger. So wondering if there is anything one can take to bring back that good old feeling??


Zinc 50mg per day. Celery stalks, several per day. Drink enough water. Save up your load for 4-5 days and you should be fully charged. So don't masterbate or have sex to orgasm daily.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> I did not want to put this in the Sex in Marriage forum cause its more of a guy thing.. I was wondering if anyone had any information on increasing your load or discharge during sex. Seems like things are starting to dry up and I have tried a few different pills and drink more water. Its just that when I orgasm very little comes out anymore. I am sure it goes with age. I can remember shooting a load across the room when younger. So wondering if there is anything one can take to bring back that good old feeling??


In addition to what Treyvon said, is your erection up to full mast?
Meaning , is your erection pointing upward or at least parallel to the ground? If it is then you are supposed to have a good discharge because your PC muscles are working fine. If your erection droops a little , it mean that the muscles are weak, and you need to start working out. Incorporate some lower body compound movements like squats , deadlifts and hanging leg raises.

If you masturbate a lot , then you need to cut back until your volume and performance comes back on stream

Go to the doctor and have a prostate examination.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> In addition to what Treyvon said, is your erection up to full mast?
> Meaning , is your erection pointing upward or at least parallel to the ground? If it is then you are supposed to have a good discharge because your PC muscles are working fine. If your erection droops a little , it mean that the muscles are weak, and you need to start working out. Incorporate some lower body compound movements like squats , deadlifts and hanging leg raises.
> 
> If you masturbate a lot , then you need to cut back until your volume and performance comes back on stream
> ...


Great advice.

30 minutes of cardio at least times a week will increase your blood circulation and that includes to your manhood.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmmmm, I'm fiddy two and can still knock the eye out of a chirpin cricket from 20 feet


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Have you tried male kegels? Not only do the give you more control. But they help put more force behind the big finish if you know what I mean. Google it.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

May I ask why volume and distance matters? 

Serious question - I have no clue why it would matter.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

norajane said:


> May I ask why volume and distance matters?
> 
> Serious question - I have no clue why it would matter.


It feels good as a man to expel with a good amount of force. Dribbling sperm is kind of weak.

We like to appear to be in very good health, so that the ejaculation would shoot a fair distance with sufficient quantity.

It's kinda equated with virility a bit... Also some women are more excited to see it shoot than dribble, while many don't care.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

treyvion said:


> It feels good as a man to expel with a good amount of force. Dribbling sperm is kind of weak.
> 
> We like to appear to be in very good health, so that the ejaculation would shoot a fair distance with sufficient quantity.
> 
> It's kinda equated with virility a bit... Also some women are more excited to see it shoot than dribble, while many don't care.


So it's more of a psychological thing than anything else?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

norajane said:


> So it's more of a psychological thing than anything else?


Yeah. It feels better when your closer to the pinnacle of good performance and it shoots well and has a nice consistency and color. Makes you feel super healthy and virile.

You know they might say younger guys shoot further or get harder than old guys, but if your an old guy and still getting as hard and shooting as far, you feel like you lost nothing.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

norajane said:


> So it's more of a psychological thing than anything else?


Volume is definitely correlated with intensity of orgasm. Distance might be a corollary of volume/intensity, but is otherwise irrelevant except for frat game purposes.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok. 

In my experience, lol, getting him close and pulling back a few times, builds up the tension and seems to make it more intense for him.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

norajane said:


> May I ask why volume and distance matters?
> 
> Serious question - I have no clue why it would matter.


Volume and distance are a function of the intensity of an orgasm. It's equivalent is like the vaginal vs clitoral orgasm i the female, the vaginal/ g-spot orgasm, being the more intense one.

Weak orgasms are just basic , even a wet dream feels better than that.
When you have a powerful orgasm, or a " shooter" , you can actually feel the PC muscles tightening and relaxing in a spasm - like movement. Sometimes it might hurt , but even the pain feels good.
Men can experience different intensities in their orgasmic experience just like women.
It ranges from " normal, to weak-in-the- knees, to what I call 
" _free falling_ " where you get light headed . [ well, that's the way it feel to me!]

Some men tend to think their intensity drops because of age and their woman's v-jay-jay. They complain that it's " too slack."
Nothing could be further from the truth because even during masturbation , their orgasm are weak.
The problem is most likely desensitization of the penis due to excessive masturbation or bad masturbation techniques, or poor penile health.
The most powerful orgasms and erections are during nocturnal emissions or " wet dreams."
The reality is , the penis is not being stimulated , rubbed or manipulated in any way during wet dreams, yet the erection and orgasms are as powerful as during masturbation or actual sex.

Intensity of orgasm is mainly a function of every man's own penile health.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

norajane said:


> Ok.
> 
> In my experience, lol, getting him close and pulling back a few times, builds up the tension and seems to make it more intense for him.


Thats' one day. He can also not cum for a couple of days... Even avoiding it during the sex session. When he does release it will be a massive blast.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> Volume and distance are a function of the intensity of an orgasm. It's equivalent is like the vaginal vs clitoral orgasm i the female, the vaginal/ g-spot orgasm, being the more intense one.
> 
> Weak orgasms are just basic , even a wet dream feels better than that.
> When you have a powerful orgasm, or a " shooter" , you can actually feel the PC muscles tightening and relaxing in a spasm - like movement. Sometimes it might hurt , but even the pain feels good.
> ...


Yeah, stronger shots is more of an intense orgasm. Don't know why. I wasn't a shooter till I was older. 

Always confident with my piece, but I just got more centered as I got older, so I knew how to be in that zone for max orgasm when it was time.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Philat said:


> Volume is definitely correlated with intensity of orgasm. Distance might be a corollary of volume/intensity, but is otherwise irrelevant except for frat game purposes.


So glad I didn't pledge a frat.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> In addition to what Treyvon said, is your erection up to full mast?
> Meaning , is your erection pointing upward or at least parallel to the ground? If it is then you are supposed to have a good discharge because your PC muscles are working fine. If your erection droops a little , it mean that the muscles are weak, and you need to start working out. Incorporate some lower body compound movements like squats , deadlifts and hanging leg raises.
> 
> If you masturbate a lot , then you need to cut back until your volume and performance comes back on stream
> ...


Hey thanks for your feedback. Ya I have a good solid rod for my age at 57 ,I can still hang my towel on it while drying off. Silly things we do ??? And really very happy with my performance while laying pipe.But with a hand job my discharge is rather weak.Maybe just not excited enough ??


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

norajane said:


> May I ask why volume and distance matters?
> 
> Serious question - I have no clue why it would matter.


Well for one thing the more excited you are and turned on the more volume you will discharge . Your package is like a oil well pumping from under the ground and building up a big explosion and it shoots all over. And after words you are spent by the volume discharged. Its like a unit of measurement . When you are a young man you need to watch where you point it. But nothing feels as bad as being very excited and only get a dribble out the end.Its like shooting blanks


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Just Wondering said:


> Hey thanks for your feedback. Ya I have a good solid rod for my age at 57 ,I can still hang my towel on it while drying off. Silly things we do ??? And really very happy with my performance while laying pipe.But with a hand job my discharge is rather weak.Maybe just not excited enough ??


Yeah, maybe not. Ensure she uses lube on her handjob. It feels more like an orifice.

Also, I forgot L-Arginine is notorious for increasing ejaculate load and it also improves blood circulation for a stronger erection.


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

norajane said:


> May I ask why volume and distance matters?
> 
> Serious question - I have no clue why it would matter.


Healthy males ejaculate with powerful force. More force means more likelihood of getting a female pregnant.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Just Wondering said:


> I did not want to put this in the Sex in Marriage forum cause its more of a guy thing.. I was wondering if anyone had any information on increasing your load or discharge during sex. Seems like things are starting to dry up and I have tried a few different pills and drink more water. Its just that when I orgasm very little comes out anymore. I am sure it goes with age. I can remember shooting a load across the room when younger. So wondering if there is anything one can take to bring back that good old feeling??


 I have a good suggestion. You can drink a gallon of water and eat a field full of celery but have you considered seeing a doctor? Wouldn't hurt. He might help then you can go to the range, site in and shoot clay pigeons to your hearts content.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

NotTooSure said:


> I know when I got a prostate message it was 10 fold in amount, distance, and DURATION.


So it was not even realistic how much comes out?


----------



## CaptainLOTO (Nov 6, 2013)

NotTooSure said:


> I know when I got a prostate message it was 10 fold in amount, distance, and DURATION.


Not to get us off topic but how/where does one get a prostate massage?


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Not racing for the finish line helps, too, especially if you've been aroused throughout the day.


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

to enjoy a prostate massage you really must have an open mind about sex. It is the male g-spot, about four inches up your ass. Just google mens prostate. To reach it, you must a long finger or a sex toy. (again...open minded!) For me, my wife would wander around by my a*****e when giving me a BJ. She'd insert part of her finger. Once she knew I was ok for "exploring" she would put her entire finger in there. 

We decided to go to an adult store...yes I know, most wives aren't up to it. google this "Classix Prostate Stimulator" you can get it online at adam and eve. With lots of lube and relaxation, have her insert it while you are on your back. When it touches your prostate, you will know it. It is a great feeling and gets better each time. Talk to her, tell her how it feels. Before you know you'll be begging for it. NO its not gay, it is you and your wife (or by yourself) enjoying ass play. 

The more you use it the better you will enjoy it. It will even make your come ooze out. You really have to accept it and allow yourself to enjoy it. 

Once you conquer this, pegging is the next step. google pegging! I won't into pegging too much here, but our favorite is where I am on my back laying at the edge of the bed and she is standing with a strap on with her dildo up my ass. She pumps her hips in and out, while she is stroking my c**k. When you cum this way, omg,nothing compares. 

Again, it is not gay. We only discovered it a few years ago. The more often you do it the more comfortable you get with it. But, discard all the social bs that hetero men cant enjoy ass sex, relax and let it happen. Believe me, if you really give this a try, you will beg your wife for more. Not every anal session goes real well. It never hurt for me. Every once in a while, you can't seem to relax right or something else happens, just stop, and try again another day. 

The bad thing is that I really miss this. As a result of our marital issues, she hasn't pegged my ass for almost a year. 

google Ruby Ryders Pegging Paradise. Lots of good advice there.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

NotTooSure said:


> Fine... maybe not 10 fold but a lot more and for longer duration. Can't say I actually have ever measured the distance but it seemed further at the time.


No, I was saying the amount and duration just appeared "unreal". Just hard to believe it could be that much more?


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

hmm tmi


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

what Carib man said.

Get your prostate checked. When mine is under the weather it I have less force. When it's all systems go I put holes through the wall.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

One thing that will develope a very intense orgasm is with the process of edging if doing it solo. And of course being HD and having a LD partner Edging is not a practice that goes together to often . Also a little pressure on your taint will make you blow in a wild way


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

You guys are hilarious. 

If you could knock the eye out of a chirpin' cricket at twenty feet or punch a hole in a wall or shoot clay pigeons with your shot, I bet you could could actually launch a petite woman who was riding cowgirl right off the bed!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> Hey thanks for your feedback. Ya I have a good solid rod for my age at 57 ,I can still hang my towel on it while drying off. Silly things we do ??? And really very happy with my performance while laying pipe.But with a hand job my discharge is rather weak.Maybe just not excited enough ??


A handjob is a much different sensation, physically and mentally to vaginal sex.
Part of the problem with men and handjobs is that they are accustomed to being in control during sex, whereas, with a handjob the woman is in control.
To fully enjoy a good handjob two things must happen.

1]The person who's giving the has to know how to use varying techniques to build and delay the orgasm until tipping point.

2]The man receiving the handjob has to let himself go, mentally.


The best way to enjoy a handjob is handcuffed and blindfolded.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

VermisciousKnid said:


> You guys are hilarious.
> 
> If you could knock the eye out of a chirpin' cricket at twenty feet or punch a hole in a wall or shoot clay pigeons with your shot, I bet you could could actually launch a petite woman who was riding cowgirl right off the bed!


You know what happend to Lois Lane when Superman shot his load? Not pretty.


----------



## CaptainLOTO (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, I dragged this thread into the abyss quickly didn't I.

I'm actually kind of proud of that...


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

Talk about male bull. /wink

The problem with this sort of thing is that men end up with the idea that if they aren't come-ing like a horse that they are inadequate.

Sex can be very pleasurable without a spectacular ejaculation and the more I worry about that the less I'm able to have good sex.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

norajane said:


> May I ask why volume and distance matters?
> 
> Serious question - I have no clue why it would matter.


It doesn't REALLY matter... but the force and volume make it feel MUCH better. Well, you don't know what you got until you don't got it, and then...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

oldgeezer said:


> It doesn't REALLY matter... but the force and volume make it feel MUCH better. Well, you don't know what you got until you don't got it, and then...


And then you don't want to lose it.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Had issues with this in the past, but now I work out 6 days a week and really watch my diet. I also take L-Arginine, Ginseng, Zinc, Cod liver oil, and DHEA.

Everything works as it should in regards to endurance, hardness, and load quantity and quality.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

ha... someone give me the instructions on how to produce LESS! I be drownin' da ladies. lol


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> ha... someone give me the instructions on how to produce LESS! I be drownin' da ladies. lol





:rofl: make the mental image go away.I can't take it :rofl:


----------



## LoveLonely (Dec 8, 2013)

norajane said:


> May I ask why volume and distance matters?
> 
> Serious question - I have no clue why it would matter.


Wow, THOSE are some very sad implications.  To each their own of course. 

Even looking at it from the perspective on what is felt during an orgasm, I would venture to guess that the feelings are not as intense.


----------

